
Brambles, Partners and Options - ikeboy
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-11-09/brambles-partners-and-options
======
chollida1
The markets limit down in the after hours and then rebound during the trading
day. This hasn't happened since 2008, not sure that's a great thing:)

I guess it just proves that the old adage about how complex systems change is
correct. They change slowly at first and then suddenly and really no one can
predict what they will do in a time frame greater than 500 micro seconds.

I do feel much better about my prediction of no rate hike this year by the
Fed.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12312263#12315593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12312263#12315593)

I haven't pulled an all nighter since Brexit, thanks Americans for becoming
great again:(

I guess its not surprising that Tesla and Solar city, two poster children for
corporate welfare in the form of government credits, are some of the bigger
losers in this market.

I'd still bet this deal will go through but its certainly not a slam dunk any
more.

And wow, for the first time a Matt Levine article without 20 meta comments
about what an awesome writer he is!!

